# 3D Rendering PC - 55k - Advice



## vikneshdbz (Oct 4, 2015)

Proposed Build (Budget around 55k INR)

Intel 6th Gen (Skylake) i5 6400 @2.7Ghz
Asus H170 Pro Gaming Motherboard
(2x8) 16 GB Crucial DDR4 RAM
Zebronics 450W PSU
Nvidia GTX 750ti (Zotac, Gigabyte, MSI or Asus)?
HP Compaq LE2200x 21.5" 1080P Monitor.

Hdd, Monitor, Speakers, Keyboard, Mouse not needed. 

Software Used - Photoshop 24x7, 3ds Max when photoshop is not in use.

Que 1 - Will my new build is good enough for my works? Can you suggest better build if any?

Que 2 - Will 3ds Max / VRay use GPU for Rendering? - I will be modeling Architectural Interiors and Exteriors. But NO animation or Rigging stuff.

Que 3 - Is it good to invest in a DDR4 Motherboard at this point of time?

Que 4 - If GPU is not much needed for my works can you propose a new build / GPU that will be best for my budget?

Que 5 - Current build is any good for an update?

I will be buying from my local dealer here in Chennai.
Current build (if needed)

Intel Pentium Dual Core E5700 @3GHz
Asus P5G41T M LX Motherboard
(2+4) 6 GB DDR3 RAM
Zebronics 450W PSU
No dedicated GPU.

Awaiting your expert opinions. Thank you.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 4, 2015)

*www.digit.in/forum/pc-components-c...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html


----------



## vikneshdbz (Oct 4, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> *www.digit.in/forum/pc-components-c...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html



Oops Sorry...

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run?
Ans: Photoshop CC 2015, Autodesk 3ds Max 2016

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 55k for for Motherboard, HDD, CPU, GPU, RAM, Case and PSU

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: No

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 8.1 or Windows 10. No dual boot. 

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 1TB. Will be upgrading to SSD in the near future. But not now.

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: Open for Suggestion. But for now HP LE2200x 21.5 1080p Monitor. ( Budget 55k without monitor)

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: Speakers, Keyboard and Mouse.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: In November.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: Done by an Assembler

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:  Chennai. Currently no thoughts about this. Open to both online and local dealer. 

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: Nothing. Open for yor questions.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 4, 2015)

*Budget - 55k (Modified)* 


*Processor*Intel Xeon E3 1245 v3
*19,000*
*Motherboard*
MSI H97 PC Mate
*6,500*
*Memory*Kingston HyperX Fury 8GB 1600MHz
*3,300*
*Graphics Card*Zotac GTX960 2GB OC
*15,500*
*Power Supply*Antec VP500PC
*3,200*
*Cabinet*Corsair SPEC-01
*3,500*
*Internal Storage*WD Caviar Blue 1TB HDD
*4,000*
*Total**55,000*


----------



## DK_WD (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi [MENTION=308908]vikneshdbz[/MENTION],

Based on your requirement, I think no need to go with Intel i5 Latest series. The normal CPU will fulfill your requirements. 

Example: 

Intel i5 4th or 5th generation CPU

For the motherboard, I’d suggest you to go with the latest MOBO because It helps you to upgrade the system anytime.

Example: 

In the future you want to add the GPU, RAM or other card in system, If you have the latest MOBO that means in the future, you can add-on a second GPU card or RAM for performance, instead of buying a new MOBO.

Hope this information helps.


----------



## iWOOFER (Oct 6, 2015)

Which version of 3ds max you are using currently ? 3ds max 16 is too heavy. I've used it. It takes years to load. When modeling,once I applied a modifier,(can't recall its name),it took awatalmost all of 8gbs memory. If you can,then switch to Modo. It's super fast. Or use older version of 3ds max,like 14,15. And also for rendering architecture, interior,exterior you can use standalone renderer like keyshot,corona,(3ds max plugin) Both are cpu based super fast renderer.


----------



## vikneshdbz (Oct 6, 2015)

iWOOFER said:


> Which version of 3ds max you are using currently?



I am currently using 3ds Max 16 with Vray 3.2. I am not a professional, but learing 3ds as a personal interest. So, other software are not an option. And I learnt vray from my college and thought of using it here too. My major doubt is weather a dedicated GPU like 750ti will make Vray or Corona renders a faster or not? If a dedicated gpu does not affect the software performace in any way, I am ok with go with an high end processor like i7 with the money saved. I am also learning corona and I like it for its faster quality renders. But a GPU will make it even faster?

@DK_WD

Is there any reason not to go with latest processor? Because I read that the latest skylake is more power efficient and has a faster integrated graphics.

@bssunilreddy

I never used xeon processors before. I read in other articles that lowe end xeon's are just i7 without integrated graphics and with added hyperthreading. Is there any particular reason for going with that one?


----------



## iWOOFER (Oct 6, 2015)

No 750ti is not much powerful.. You need atleast gtx 960. More cuda cores,more power. And yes,xeon here is the better option than i5 or 6th gen cpus. I saw many artist in popular 3d forums,render high resolution images,which even take time a whole day,they use xeon cpus.
And BTW corona is cpu renderer.


----------



## vikneshdbz (Oct 7, 2015)

iWOOFER said:


> No 750ti is not much powerful.. You need atleast gtx 960. More cuda cores,more power. And yes,xeon here is the better option than i5 or 6th gen cpus. I saw many artist in popular 3d forums,render high resolution images,which even take time a whole day,they use xeon cpus.
> And BTW corona is cpu renderer.



I am constrained on budget. I can save up money for 960 but cannot buy it immediatly. I heard that xenon's are without Integrated Graphics. Can they work without any graphic cards? If not, I am leaning towards an i5 with 750ti or an i7 with card, and can buy 960 after saving money. Since I am just learning as a personal interest and not a professional, I think going with a Xeon is not needed.

Something like these?

Intel Core i5-6400, Asus GeForce GTX 750 Ti - System Build - PCPartPicker

Intel Core i7-6700K - System Build - PCPartPicker


----------



## DK_WD (Oct 7, 2015)

Hi   [MENTION=308908]vikneshdbz[/MENTION],



> DK_WD
> 
> Is there any reason not to go with latest processor? Because I read that the latest skylake is more power efficient and has a faster integrated graphics.



As per   [MENTION=136882]iWOOFER[/MENTION] update, I agree with him. For your information, if you are looking for a Graphics rig; you really need to add a good GPU for graphics and high RAM for speed.

Just a suggestion, if you have the extra budget; then go with the high performance GPU card rather then on latest CPU.


----------



## iWOOFER (Oct 7, 2015)

Intel i5 6600 - 17150 / i5 6500 - 15275

Asus h170 pro - 10868

Gskill ripjaws v ddr4 2133 - 5200


----------



## vikneshdbz (Oct 11, 2015)

I came out with these builds now

Intel Core i5-6400, Zotac GeForce GTX 960 - System Build - PCPartPicker - This is the maximum budget I can afford for now.

Or Intel Core i7-6700K - System Build - PCPartPicker - Can buy gtx 960 in few months.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Knockout (Oct 11, 2015)

For 6th gen cpu you also need a after market cooler, it doesn't come with a stock cooler,i think,


----------



## iWOOFER (Oct 11, 2015)

vikneshdbz said:


> I came out with these builds now
> 
> Intel Core i5-6400, Zotac GeForce GTX 960 - System Build - PCPartPicker - This is the maximum budget I can afford for now.
> 
> ...


Don't buy Corsair cx series..get antec vp500 atleast


----------

